# Miami , SOuth Beach cigars



## Guest (Nov 1, 2003)

Whos been to south beach?
Whos seen the girls walking around selling "habanos"???
There is about 12 girls daily walking around at the hot cafes and bars. 
I never bought one off them but riddle me this.......

Isnt Jeb Bush the govenor?
Am I missing somthing?

Real ?fake?


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

scenes72 said:


> *
> Real ?fake? *


The girls, Bush & Habanos are all fake.

Anyone buying a cigar in South Beach from a girl in a cafe thinking its real, proves that a turkey can be smarter then people at times.

Why would anyone who smokes cigars take a risk on buying cigars from anyplace less than a reliable overseas Habanos SA dealer? It just dosent make any sense. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2003)

ha ha.....

But why are they allowd to sell these? Cops are crawling up and down the streets. And they tell you to your face that they are cuban.

I love the Monte #2s with celeophone!


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Trust me, if theres a potential maket for something, someone will sell it & some fool will buy it.

The police dont mess with fake cigars, its not their thing.


----------



## sirwood (Aug 26, 2003)

poker - PM sent


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Absolutely what Poker said.

There's no law in the US against selling Dominican cigars with fake cuban bands on them, period. Have seen shops in S. Beach with backroom humidors filled with boxes of habanos, and some of them even priced less than they would cost in Havana!! Give me a break!

Buyer beware.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2003)

But...... If the authoritys ever wanted to bust them for having cubans couldnt they? Since they say hecho en cuba or some shike like that?


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

> But...... If the authoritys ever wanted to bust them for having cubans couldnt they? Since they say hecho en cuba or some shike like that?


Not if they show receipts directly identifying individual boxes as made somewhere else. Shops can always claim that they have customers who like smoking domestics dressed like island cigars.

MoTheMan


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2003)

That sucks.... Where do you guys get genuine habanos?


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Hmmmm...


Thought you didnt like Habanos which is why you were selling those Partagas D 4's?


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2003)

are we living in cuba? I thought we had freedom of speech.....
Read again, I like monte 2's..... Miserable one....


----------



## robmcd (Apr 9, 2002)

scenes72 said:


> *That sucks.... Where do you guys get genuine habanos? *


 excuse me but i think i've seen you all over the place trying to sell habanos??? now you ask this??????  something wicked this way comes.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2003)

whats your point? 

I asked where you guys like to buy them? 
Instead of being outright rude. Why dont you read and respond fully to my posts. It is clear where I got them. It is clear what habano I like and it is clear that I asked where you guys LIK ETO BUY THEM. Is this a ladies forum? A couple of you sure like to act like it. :fu


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

scenes72 said:


> *whats your point?
> 
> I asked where you guys like to buy them?
> Instead of being outright rude. Why dont you read and respond fully to my posts. It is clear where I got them. It is clear what habano I like and it is clear that I asked where you guys LIK ETO BUY THEM. Is this a ladies forum? A couple of you sure like to act like it. :fu *


I simply remember you were selling D4's. If you wanna start flaming, we can start anytime.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Are you saying that the stuff you're selling is not genuine, or do you just need more sources to supply your business?


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

No Brandon, he just wants *A* source, since he likes Monte 2's & the ones he gets are in cello.:r


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2003)

Did I say women? I meant little girls....


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

aww c'mon, you gotta do better then that!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

poker said:


> *aww c'mon, you gotta do better then that! *


Don't bet on it. :r


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Speaking of cellophane, it is almost as transparent as someone's intentions!


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

pds said:


> *Speaking of cellophane, it is almost as transparent as someone's intentions!  *


Woohooo... Paul gets an A++++ in Anologies 101


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2003)

i agree.


----------



## Habana Mike (Jan 1, 2000)

scenes72 said:


> *i agree. *


With what, Paul's or Brandon's observations? Both?

CLASSIC


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

scenes72 said:


> *i agree. *


LOL, you should, they're referring to you! :r


----------



## Treyjo43 (Jun 1, 2003)

:r Thanx guys, I needed a good laugh today


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Wohoo!

The action heats up at Club Stogie!!

All this because someone can't figure out where to find good quality (i.e. spells genuine) Habanos?
Gawd, I learned so much just hangin' out with herfs like me and not pushing it. OPthers can always tell when someone in the group is genuine & are more than willing to help out!!!


MoTheMan
:al


----------



## DUFFER (Dec 11, 1997)

poker said:


> *No Brandon, he just wants A source, since he likes Monte 2's & the ones he gets are in cello.:r *


:r


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, everyone is always so friendly.
All I know is that you get more bees with honey....
and none of my Monte #2's ever came in cellophane.


----------

